# PUPPY HEAVEN!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! They are love bugs. I am definately in "Puppy Heaven".

Joplin and Franny are acting as though, it's any other dog, who comes on board. LBB and Henry, are sooooo excited!! Billy actually rolled over, on his back, and the four pups "tackled" him. Billy LOVED it. He layed there, with his head swishing back and forth, while the puppies ganged up on him. He loved it, They had a blast.

Henry makes sure he "pees" on anything the pups have been in contact with. Henry does have a belly band, so it's not getting him anywhere. But oh well, he's old, we won't tell ~ LOL

Thanks Steve and Peg!! You made my Christmas :wub:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

OMG Deb, I'm jealous, you are definitely in puppy heaven.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Absolutely too cute for words! I think it's positively precious about Billy. How many are you adopting?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm even jealous and I have a house full of pups myself! 

They are about to get Christmas baths, I don't think they are going to be too happy with me, LOL! 

Deb, those babies are adorable and I started laughing when I read about them attacking LBB. That's what mine do to Auntie Caira. They LOVE her because she's a big ole puppy herself.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so jealous! They are just darling! :wub: 

Did momma Snowy come too or is she getting a well earned break from the kids?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG those pics are soo cute!! I love the first one!! Im so jealous Deb!!


----------



## Baxterzmom (Nov 18, 2005)

OMG puppy heaven I am so pea green with envy love the pictures look how cute they are climbing all over you and look with that big chewy how much bliss can there be.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Deb, I just can't believe how much different those puppies look now. It doesn't seem like that long ago that I went over to Peg & Steve's and saw them when they were little ones! You sure look like you are having a blast with them. Are you adopting any of them? 

Have a very Merry Christmas & try not to get too wet with the Christmas bath! By the way, loved the pictures!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh myyy GOODNESSSSS! :w00t: what FUN! :chili: 
the story about LBB is so darn CUTE! :wub: it truly made me smile!! :biggrin: i bet he was just having a blast! :biggrin: 

merry christmas, deb (and gang)!! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh bless LBB's heart. I would love to see a pic of that! *hint* Soooooo, are you gonna sleep there in the kitchen with the babies tonight? LOL Have the Merriest Christmas Deb. You sooooo deserve it. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow am I jealous Deb! That is puppy heaven for sure :wub: :wub: They are getting so big :shocked:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:smheat: Too much! Surrounded by puppies. Nothing better in the world. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH MY STARS!!
How do I get on the puppy sitting rotation??!! That looks like so much fun!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:w00t: :new_shocked: 

How long are they going to be there ????????????

I want to come over for some "Puppy Love" you greedy so and so ... didn't your mama teach you to share !!! :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:
i'm so jealous! i was pugsitting the four upstairs this evening and they drove me to drink :w00t: but i would be willing to try puppysitting four maltese puppies any day 

so how many are going to become part of your pack???? hmmmmmm?????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a fun Christmas gift!!! I want to baby sit next time!!!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Great pictures! Made me smile and smile...


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

How fun is THAT! I'm envious too.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Now Deb - no boarding up the house when they come to fetch them back - dognapping is an offence  They are lovely - I'll bet they smell great . Sarah


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Ohhhh...that looks like fun! Ahhhhh...puppy heaven!


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Holy cow! there soooo cute! I want one!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OMG!!! They are love bugs. I am definately in "Puppy Heaven".
> 
> Joplin and Franny are acting as though, it's any other dog, who comes on board. LBB and Henry, are sooooo excited!! Billy actually rolled over, on his back, and the four pups "tackled" him. Billy LOVED it. He layed there, with his head swishing back and forth, while the puppies ganged up on him. He loved it, They had a blast.
> 
> ...



Well... you are their god mother and their auntie...Hope we did not put you out too much Deb. You did really help us as I just would not have felt right without making some sort of plan for the pups... and you were the clear choice there. Glad you had a good time.

Snowy was happy to see them...

They were little angles both way in the car. Traffic coming back here today was as bad as I have ever seen it. I think it took us 3 hours just to make it to Palm Springs... We actually only stopped once on the 7 hr drive back in the glorious city of blyth. They have a city park a few miles off the freeway and so we ran them in the park for 15 minutes so everyone could go. We did put a pee pad on the car floor and this time one pup used it (before we ever got to Blyth). One pup needed to stop on the way out there... but otherwise, there were no accidents in the crate of elsewhere. No one complained about the car trip and no one was especially needy either.

Now we have some presents on the floor and have 4 pups having a blast with the christmas paper...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Now we have some presents on the floor and have 4 pups having a blast with the christmas paper...[/B]


*cough* Pictures! *cough*


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Steve/Peg, how much longer before they go to their forever homes? We sure are going to miss the pictures you have been so great at sending and of course, all the wonderful stories! Maybe you could get the Rescue people to put in the contract that they have to send pictures after they adopt them!!!

Hope you all had a great Holiday & have a Happy, Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what great photos!! The pups sound like they are very well adjusted....whoever gets these babies are soooo lucky!!! I have to say though,....... I am amazed you actually got all 4 back! LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Oh what great photos!! The pups sound like they are very well adjusted....whoever gets these babies are soooo lucky!!! I have to say though,....... I am amazed you actually got all 4 back! LOL[/B]


The first couple times we left, Deb tried to slip us Billy for one of the pups, thinking we would not notice. Heck... the next to the last time, we had all the pups ... and she STILL hid Billy in the car under the wrapping paper... but we heard the crinkling of the paper whenever he moved... Deb is one sneaky...%^$#&$!! :smtease: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=493974
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya know I almost said I thought Deb would try to 'exchange' Billy off as one of the pups!!!  But never dreamed she'd try to pass him off as a "gift" !!!! :smrofl:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I love, love, love those puppies :wub: :wub: :wub: !
All of you with pups have an obligation to the rest of us.......post LOTS of pictures.  

Thank you!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is too funny. Guess she thought you would get all the way to AZ and have to turn around and bring Billy back. 
We made that trip last year to the bay area and we had to stop in Palm Springs on the way back. I had to sneak Rylee into a motel. We had no choice it was 8 at night and no way could we have made it home. I'd rather stay in Palm Springs any day over Blythe.

Puppies are so cute.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

HOLY COW, DEB! You must be so busy! And it must be so much fun! I sure wish I could come over and help you take care of those sweet, fluffy balls of shooger! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Deb, you look soooo happy. I would love to see the gand together, Look at all that white fluff :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Deb, you look soooo happy. I would love to see the gand together, Look at all that white fluff :wub: :wub:


----------

